# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شما جای من باشین چه تصمیمی میگیرین ؟

## NVIDIA

سلام .
اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .

میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .

بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .

تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم .
عمومی هم جز قرابت چیزی نخوندم .

این کل چیزایی بود که خوندم و مسلط شدم .

ببینید دوستان درسته خیلی از دروس قدیم رو نخوندم و خیلی از چیزا یادم نیست اما با اینحال از همون 6-7 سال پیش یه چیزایی ته ذهنم هست . درواقع جوری نیستم که با دروس نظام قدیم بالکل آشنایی نداشته باشم .

منابع نظام قدیمی هم که دارم کاملا تکمیله . همشون نو و آخرین چاپ .  ینی از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیزاد نظام قدیم رو دارم . حتی فیلمهای آموزشی نظام قدیم رو هم دارم .

حرفی که تقریبا تمام مشاورا میزنن میگن اگه طی دو سال اخیر کنکور ندادین ، اگر امسال یا پارسال رتبه مرزی ( مرز قبولی رشته های تاپ ) نیاوردین ، اگر تسلط کافی روی دروس نظام قدیم ندارین بهتره جدید شرکت کنید . (حتی یه ویس از اشکان هاشمی شنیدم که میگفت نظام جدید شرکت کنید که اگر 99 سه رشته تاپ قبول نشدید حداقل 1400 شانستون زیاد باشه)

من هیچکدوم از این 3 فاکتور رو ندارم و منطقا بهتره نظام جدید شرکت کنم ولی یه حسی بهم میگه رقابت 9 ماهه با دانش اموزانی که 3 سال این درسا رو خوندن چندان رقابت معقولی نیست ! ( شایدم طرز تفکر من اشتباهه )

از جهتی 99 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه و من اگر رشته های موردعلاقم ( پزشکی یا دارو ) رو نیارم عملا باختم ! و از طرف دیگه واسه تهیه منابع نظام جدید کلی باید هزینه بکنم .

واقعا گیج شدم دوستان . بهرحال 25 سال سن کمی نیست که بخوام با آزمون و خطا جلو برم . میخوام بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم.

مشتاق شنیدن راهنمایی ارزشمند دوستان هستم  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام .
> اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .
> 
> میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .
> 
> بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .
> 
> تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم .
> عمومی هم جز قرابت چیزی نخوندم .
> ...


با توجه به چیز هایی که خودتون گفتید به نظرم جدید

----------


## Fcbvb

دوست عزیز منم مثه تو نظام قدیمی هستم که قصد شرکت در کنکور نظام جدید رو دارم
اول اینکه با مرورت روی بعضی از کتابها اشتباه محضه که بخوای کنکور نظام جدید بدی
دوم خرید منابع و وقف دادن خودت با نظام جدید خیلی وقت میگیره ازت که ممکنه افسردت کنه در ادامه خوندش 
درستع بعضی از مباحث سخت نظام قدیم در نظام جدید حذف شده ولی واقعا اونقدم اسون نیست،منم نظام قدیمم دارم جدید میخونم همون مباحث قدیمن با دسته بندی بهتر 
ولی بذار یه نکته خوب رو بهت بگم
اگه فک میکنی امکان قبولیت در کنکور ۹۹ باز کمه و ممکنه اون دو رشته مورد علاقت رو نیاری از همین الان شروع کن به خوندن نظام جدید .حالا چراااا نظام جدید؟؟ چون در ۱۴۰۰ دیگه کنکور قدیم برگذار نمیشه و اگه شما در ۹۹ هم رشته موردعلاقتون رو نیارید باید به اجبار به سمت نظام جدید روونه شید و باز هم این مسائل رو طی کنید! 
 و حتی اگه خدایی نکرده رشته خاصتون رو قبول نشدید واسه ۴۰۰ اماده تر از قبلی !
در کل تصمیم با خودته 
موفق باشی

----------


## NVIDIA

> دوست عزیز منم مثه تو نظام قدیمی هستم که قصد شرکت در کنکور نظام جدید رو دارم
> اول اینکه با مرورت روی بعضی از کتابها اشتباه محضه که بخوای کنکور نظام جدید بدی
> دوم خرید منابع و وقف دادن خودت با نظام جدید خیلی وقت میگیره ازت که ممکنه افسردت کنه در ادامه خوندش 
> درستع بعضی از مباحث سخت نظام قدیم در نظام جدید حذف شده ولی واقعا اونقدم اسون نیست،منم نظام قدیمم دارم جدید میخونم همون مباحث قدیمن با دسته بندی بهتر 
> ولی بذار یه نکته خوب رو بهت بگم
> اگه فک میکنی امکان قبولیت در کنکور ۹۹ باز کمه و ممکنه اون دو رشته مورد علاقت رو نیاری از همین الان شروع کن به خوندن نظام جدید .حالا چراااا نظام جدید؟؟ چون در ۱۴۰۰ دیگه کنکور قدیم برگذار نمیشه و اگه شما در ۹۹ هم رشته موردعلاقتون رو نیارید باید به اجبار به سمت نظام جدید روونه شید و باز هم این مسائل رو طی کنید! 
>  و حتی اگه خدایی نکرده رشته خاصتون رو قبول نشدید واسه ۴۰۰ اماده تر از قبلی !
> در کل تصمیم با خودته 
> موفق باشی


مرسی از راهنماییت
دقیقا با تک تک حرفات موافقم
من الان با نظام قدیم مشکل خاصی ندارم . حتی اگر به مشکل هم بخورم تقریبا اکثر فیلمهای خوب نظام قدیم رو دارم که میتونم از روی اونا رفع اشکال انجام بدم . اما درمورد نظام جدید واقعا نمیدونم چجوریه .
بعنوان مثال من الان با زیست هیچ مشکلی ندارم و نقطه قوتم اتفاقا همین زیسته . زیست دوم رو بحدی خوب خوندم که وقتی از خودم تست زماندار ازمون میگیرم 70 به بالا میزنم . ولی درمورد نظام جدید من اصلا نمیدونم زیستشون به چه صورته . زیست سوم و پیش هم چون چند سال پیش واسه کنکور خودم خوندم پیش زمینه ذهنی ازشون دارم و اینجوری نیست همه چی فراموشم شده باشه .

درمورد قسمت دوم صحبت شما بازم موافقم . چون هیچ تضمینی نیست تو 99 نظام قدیم بتونم به هدفم برسم .

دقیقا رو همین حسابه که میگم گیج شدم .

راستشو بخواین خودم دلم با نظام قدیمه چون تمام امکاناتش برام فراهمه . اما از این میترسم به نتیجه دلخواهم تو 99 نرسم و اون وقته که دوباره باید بیام از خونه اول شروع کنم .

----------


## mohammad1397

بستگی به نحوه ترازگیری هم داره بعد نتایج نهایی وچندروز دیگه  نحوه ترازگیری کنکور 99 میگن شاید تغییر دادن که البته با این دفاعی که از ترازمشترک کردن احتمالش کمه ولی اگه بخوان میتونن از لنگر درونی استفاده کنن

----------


## NVIDIA

> بستگی به نحوه ترازگیری هم داره بعد نتایج نهایی وچندروز دیگه  نحوه ترازگیری کنکور 99 میگن شاید تغییر دادن که البته با این دفاعی که از ترازمشترک کردن احتمالش کمه ولی اگه بخوان میتونن از لنگر درونی استفاده کنن


مرسی
ولی متوجه منظورتون نشدم که بهتره جدید بدم یا قدیم ؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> مرسی
> ولی متوجه منظورتون نشدم که بهتره جدید بدم یا قدیم ؟


بستگی به ترازگیری داره اگه مثل امسال باشه خب معلومه شانس قدیم خیلی کمتره البته اینطور هم نیست که اگه 99 قدیم بدی قبول نشی بخوای باز از صفر شروع کنی کسی که قدیم مسلطه جدید هم براش راحته مثلا ریاضی و فیزیک جدید برای نظام قدیما خیلی راحته یا زیستشون خیلی از قیدا حذف شده بیشتر حذفیات بوده وگرنه محتویات تغییر چندانی نکردن که بخوای باز از صفر شروع کنی

----------


## BARONI

فقط میتونم بگم فقط روی نظام خودتون بمونید همین

----------


## reka

سلام دوست من بنده هم دقیقا دو سال پیش شرایط شما رو داشتم منتهی باید عرض کنم به نظر بنده بهتره وارد رقابت کنکور تجربی نشوید و بروید دنبال یک حرفه و کاری دیگر را یاد بگیرید چون با این رقابت شدید که هرسال هم داره تصاعدی زیاد میشه امکانش زیاده سال اول بخونید و نتیجه نگیرید و سال بعد با خودتون بگید که حالا من که یکسال خوندم، بذار یکسال دیگه هم بخونم شاید رتبه بهتری بیارم و همینطوری غرق در منجلاب کنکور و بی عدالتی هاش میشید و یهو به خودتون میاین میبینید 28 سالتونه و هیچ کاری بلد نیستید، ببینید دوست من الان دوره ای نیست که بشه گفت هرکی تلاش کنه به نتیجش میرسه، خیر، چون امسال هم خیلیا تلاش کردن ولی به نتیجه شون نرسیدن، تازه شما پزشکی هم قبول بشید 7 سال دوره عمومی هست که خدا میدونه بعد از اون 7 سال وقتی نوبت به بازارکار شما برسه چه عاقبتی در انتظارتونه ..... این حرفها رو صادقانه زدم فقط جهت آگاهی شما و منی که دیگه قصد ادامه دادن به کنکور رو ندارم 


> سلام . اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .  میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .  بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .  تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم . عمومی هم جز قرابت چیزی نخوندم .  این کل چیزایی بود که خوندم و مسلط شدم .  ببینید دوستان درسته خیلی از دروس قدیم رو نخوندم و خیلی از چیزا یادم نیست اما با اینحال از همون 6-7 سال پیش یه چیزایی ته ذهنم هست . درواقع جوری نیستم که با دروس نظام قدیم بالکل آشنایی نداشته باشم .  منابع نظام قدیمی هم که دارم کاملا تکمیله . همشون نو و آخرین چاپ .  ینی از شیر مرغ تا جون آدمیزاد نظام قدیم رو دارم . حتی فیلمهای آموزشی نظام قدیم رو هم دارم .  حرفی که تقریبا تمام مشاورا میزنن میگن اگه طی دو سال اخیر کنکور ندادین ، اگر امسال یا پارسال رتبه مرزی ( مرز قبولی رشته های تاپ ) نیاوردین ، اگر تسلط کافی روی دروس نظام قدیم ندارین بهتره جدید شرکت کنید . (حتی یه ویس از اشکان هاشمی شنیدم که میگفت نظام جدید شرکت کنید که اگر 99 سه رشته تاپ قبول نشدید حداقل 1400 شانستون زیاد باشه)  من هیچکدوم از این 3 فاکتور رو ندارم و منطقا بهتره نظام جدید شرکت کنم ولی یه حسی بهم میگه رقابت 9 ماهه با دانش اموزانی که 3 سال این درسا رو خوندن چندان رقابت معقولی نیست ! ( شایدم طرز تفکر من اشتباهه )  از جهتی 99 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه و من اگر رشته های موردعلاقم ( پزشکی یا دارو ) رو نیارم عملا باختم ! و از طرف دیگه واسه تهیه منابع نظام جدید کلی باید هزینه بکنم .  واقعا گیج شدم دوستان . بهرحال 25 سال سن کمی نیست که بخوام با آزمون و خطا جلو برم . میخوام بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرم.  مشتاق شنیدن راهنمایی ارزشمند دوستان هستم

----------


## _Shouko_

من نظام قدیمم(تسلط 70 تا 80 درصدی دارم) و 99 هم نظام قدیم شرکت میکنم...
اگر شرایط شما رو داشتم باز هم نظام قدیم شرکت میکردم...

----------


## Zahra77

نظام قدیم بمون چون 
منابعت تکمیله 
اشنایی نصف ونیمه 
و خب دی وی دی و اینا 
کلا قدیم بمونی به نفعته

----------


## WickedSick

سلام عزیز
پست کاملی که فرستاوم کانال رو واست پایین میذارم و بخونش. 
ولی به صورت خلاصه تر من نظرم روی قدیمه.
ببین من جدید رو وقتی پیشنهاد میکنم که ۱ منابع کامل نباشن و نتونی بخری
۲ سطحت ۰ باشه.
تو هیچکدوم از اینارو نداری! پس ترجیح من یکی روی قدیم هست.
و در ضمن تحت تاثیر جو قرار نگیر. پست کامل واست نوشتم، ولی بازم میگم. از خود جدیدا بپرس! کتاباشون واقعا اشتباه زباد دارن. خودشونم عاصین. کتابای قدیما واقعا بهتر و کم نقص تره. پس فک نکن گل و بلبله جدید!
اینم پستی که ازش حرف میزدم. مطالعش کن، اگه چیزی هم نیاز بود تکمیلی، بپرس.


نظام #جدید نظام #قدیم #پشت کنکوری #تحلیل
چند وقت پیش یه پست گذاشتم در مورد انتخاب بین نظام #قدیم و #جدید. همونجور که اطلاع دارید, سال 99 کنکور انتخابیه. یعنی یه فردی که نظام قدیمه هم میتونه کنکور نظام جدید بده و هم نظام قدیم.
اما خیلیا براشون سوال بود کدوم از اینا بهتره؟ 
الان سعی میکنم جامع تر واستون توضیح بدم که بهتر انتخاب کنین. تمام #فاکتور ها و موارد رو براتون دونه دونه شرح میدم, و آخرشم یه رفع ابهام کلی میکنم.


ببینین شما برای انتخاب بین نظام ها چندین فاکتور رو باید دخالت بدید.

⬅1) منابع: منابع برای نظام قدیم, سخت پیدا میشن چون تولید نمیشن دیگه. از طرفی منابع نظام جدید هم برخلاف نظام قدیم, تضمین شده نیستن.
به هر حال اولین سالیه که کنکور برگذار میشه برای نظام جدید ها, پس منابع اونا به اندازه نظام قدیم تضمین شده نیستند.

⬅2) آشنایی با مطالب: شما اگر که نظام قدیم هستید, روی مطالب نظام جدید اشراف چندان زیادی نخواهید داشت. برخی درس ها مشترکن ولی برخی مثل زیست تفاوت نسبتا زیادی دارن. حالا این شمایید که این فاکتور رو هم باید لحاظ کنین. آیا واقعا میتونین با این تفاوتهای جزئی یا کلی بسازید, یا نمیتونید.

⬅3) دشواری مطالب: در کل نظام جدید, در بعضی دروس ساده تر و در برخی دروس سخت تر هست. مثلا درسی مثل شیمی, حفظیات به مراتب بیشتری داره توی نظام جدید, نسبت به نظام قدیم. از طرفی دیگه زیست شاید برخی مطالب رو نداشته باشه, ولی سختی های خاص خودش رو هم برای درس و هم بابت کلمات جدید و ناآشناش برای نظام قدیما داره.

✅در نهایت, تصمیم با خودتونه. باید همه فاکتور هارو دخالت بدید و تصمیم نهاییتون رو بگیرید. 
از طرفی منابع قدیم بهتر نمیشن ولی از طرفی اگر که اونایی که بنده ذکر کردم رو استفاده کنین, تضمین بیشتری دارند نسبت به منابع جدید که فقط توی یک بار کنکور استفاده شدند.

✅توصیه من در کل برای یه نظام قدیم, اینه که اگر که یک پایه و یه دید کلی حتی به اندازه 10 درصد اشراف روی مطالب نظام قدیم داره, همون نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کنه. اگر که واقعا صفر هستش و کاملا نا آشناس, نظام جدید احتمالا گزینه بهتری هست.

حرف آخر هم, پایان دادن به یه شایعه در مورد کنکور امساله.
نکته اول رو ذکر کنم, که خیلی از دوستان میگفت چون که اکثر رتبه برتر ها اکثرا نظام جدید بودن, پس در حق نظام قدیم ها ظلم شده!
در حالی که توجه کنین, "هر ساله اکثر رتبه های برتر از افرادی هستش که سال اول کنکورشون هست. و نه افرادی که پشت کنکور موندن"
پس این یه مسئله کاملا طبیعیه.
مورد دوم سختی سوالاته که خیلی ها میگفتن نظام جدید ساده تر بوده نسبت به قدیم.
اولا اینکه هر ساده تر بودنی منفعت نداره! نمونه اش کنکور 96.
میدونین که کنکور استاندارد سازی میشه و استانداردای خودشو داره. سوال سخت داره متوسط داره ساده هم داره. از همه رِنجی داره.
از طرفی هم میدونین که ملاک تفکیک, توی هر رنج, سوالات اون رنج هستن. مثلا فرق بین رتبه 100 و رتبه 2000 همین دسته سوالات سخت هستن.

خب..حالا میتونم بهتر واستون توضیح بدم.
یه کنکور مثل کنکور 97 رو در نظر بگیریم که کنکور خوبی بود.
به این شکله:
40 درصد سوالات ساده 40 درصد سوالات متوسط 20 درصد سوالات سخت.

الان رنج رتبه مثلا 10 تا 5 هزار, سوالات ساده رو جواب میدن. رنج رتبه 5 تا 2 هزار سوالات متوسط. و رنج زیر 2000 سوالات سخت.
در واقع ملاک تفکیک این سه دامنه رتبه, جواب دادن یا ندادن این دسته سوالاته.
حالا امسال به اشتباه سنجش میاد سوالات متوسط **رو به تعداد کمتری طرح میکنه و بیشتر طیف سوالا به سمت "ساده" میرن.
خب, چه اتفاقی میفته؟ آ تفکیک بندی و فیلترینگ بین گروه دانش آموزای ضعیف و متوسط کاملا به هم میریزه و ضعیف عمل میکنه. عین یه 3 تا قیف که اول 3 تا اندازه متفاوت دارن. ولی بعد یه مدت فقط آخری متفاوته و اون دوتا عملا یکی هستن. پس اون دوتا قیف عین هم فیلتر میکنن!

و اینجوره که دو دسته متوسط و ضعیف با هم قاطی میشن. درصدای نجومی ولی رتبه های بسیار عجیب.

در حالی که رتبه های قوی وضعشون نسبتا خوبه. درصدا با رتبه میخونن.

----------


## hamed_habibi

اگر نظام جدید بخونی و واقعا بخونی میتونی موفق شی شما نگاه کن دینی نظام جدید32درسه یعنی شما هفته ایی 2درس بخونی 16هفته ایی تمومه بعدش دوره میکنی یا همون درس عربی فقط ترجمه س واقعا میشه 40روزه بست ..ولی ی نظام قدیم تر هرکدوم ازاین دروس مثلا دینی 10درس بیشتر داره...ریاضی فیزیک ک همونه تو نظام جدید پس اینکه میگن نمیشه عادت کرد واقعا نمیفهمم اما میمونه زیست شیمی ک باز روان تر شده ...مگه همه نظام جدیدا س سال بکوب خوندن ک شما ازشون عقب باشی؟تو همین نظام قدیم خیلیا تغییر رشته بودن عین امید محمدی سال 95 8 ماه خوندن رتبه 300شدن بااینکه اصلا نمیدوسنتن زیست چیع؟شما ازاونا هم عقب تری؟ عمومی ها همونه وجاهای سختش رفته تخصصی ها هم همونن و سبک تر شدن چجوری میشه عادت نکرد؟قبلا نظام قدییمی هایی بودن ک با 8 9ماه اونهمه مطلب میخوندن زیست 80میزدن الان ک راحت تر شده مطالب...بعدشم شما رتبه 100نمیخوای ک 1200 1300هم بشی قبولی...یکی عین خودمن 1500هم بشه بسشه...اره دراون صورت باید دوسال میخوندی

----------


## Alireza98

سلام دوستان بنده سطح درسیم صفره خوب
نظام قدیم تجربیم
بنظرتون این یک ماه رو بشینم بخونم ساعت مطالعم بیاد بالاو ازمون نوزده مهر کانون شرکت نکنم

یا اینکه میشه با سطح صفر بودجه بندی ازمونارو خورد کرد توی دوهفته خوند موفق شد ایا شدنیه ممنون میشم جوابش بم بدید

----------


## mohamad19

> مرسی
> ولی متوجه منظورتون نشدم که بهتره جدید بدم یا قدیم ؟


دوست عزیز برو نظام جدید تضمینی نیست که شما کنکور 99 قبول بشی اگه قبول نشی و 1400دیگه نظام قدیم نباشه مجبوری بیای نظام جدید  کنکور بدی پس از الان نظام جدید بخون اگه 99 قبول نشی 1400 قبولی اینطوری 2 سال خوندی. 
بازم فکراتو بکن

----------


## shaghayegh.t

سلام من بودم قدیم شرکت میکردم...

----------


## zaaaahra

اگه پول داری کتابا رو بخری نظام جدید شرکت کن .چون اگه رشته تاپ میخوای و نیاری اخرش باید سال ۴۰۰ کنکور بدی .اینم بگم من تا اینجایی که نظام جدیدو خوندم محتوای دو نظام هیچ تفاوتی با هم نداره هیچا .فقط اونا یه سری چیزا حذفیات دارن یه کوچولو هم اضافه تو بضی درسا .کسی که قدیم بلد باشه مطمئن باش جدیدم بلده

----------


## zaaaahra

ولی اینم بت بگم کتابای درسی نظام جدید که چاپ دوم باشن سخت  گیر میاد

----------


## Apaq

سلام  :Yahoo (1):  امیدوارم حال شما خوب باشه
شرایط شما طبعا به نظام قدیم میخوره ، اما هراس من بیشتر برای نحوه ی ترازگیری امساله . من خودم نظام جدید بودم و قبول نشدم ، بعضا نظام قدیمی هایی بودن که بهتر زده بودن اما رتبه شون بدتر شده بود . قصدم در منگنه گذاشتن شما و یا چه و چه و چه نیست واقعا اما این قضیه هم هست . با کاری که سنجش امسال کرد عملا به نظام قدیمی ها گفت برین نظام جدید . سطح سوالات به نظرم سال بعد میره بالاتر و اگر نظام قدیمی ها بخوان از چیزی درست استفاده کنن همینه . تمام حرف من اینه که اگه قراره بخونید ، با تمام قُوا بشینید پاش ، در این معرکه که کلی عوامل بیرونی نمیذارن مُحق به حقش برسه ، باید همه جانبه عمل کرد .
حداقلش اینه که دروس نظام قدیم دانش آموز رو پخته تر بار میاره از نظر دانش درسی . نظام جدید رفتن ریسکه ، مسئله سه سال و اون نه ماه نیست واقعا ، زمان بسیار زیاد و خوبی دارین الآن ، به تایم خوندن رتبه نمیدن ، اما به نظر بنده توی نظام قدیم موندن بهتره  :Yahoo (1):  به سنتون هم توجه نکنید ، کلی آدم میشناسم من که در سنین خیلی خیلی بالاتر وارد حیطه های مختلفی شدن .سنی ندارین شما 3> خداپشت و پناهتون باشه .
موفق و خوب باشین همیشه :**

----------


## Fcbvb

> مرسی از راهنماییت
> دقیقا با تک تک حرفات موافقم
> من الان با نظام قدیم مشکل خاصی ندارم . حتی اگر به مشکل هم بخورم تقریبا اکثر فیلمهای خوب نظام قدیم رو دارم که میتونم از روی اونا رفع اشکال انجام بدم . اما درمورد نظام جدید واقعا نمیدونم چجوریه .
> بعنوان مثال من الان با زیست هیچ مشکلی ندارم و نقطه قوتم اتفاقا همین زیسته . زیست دوم رو بحدی خوب خوندم که وقتی از خودم تست زماندار ازمون میگیرم 70 به بالا میزنم . ولی درمورد نظام جدید من اصلا نمیدونم زیستشون به چه صورته . زیست سوم و پیش هم چون چند سال پیش واسه کنکور خودم خوندم پیش زمینه ذهنی ازشون دارم و اینجوری نیست همه چی فراموشم شده باشه .
> 
> درمورد قسمت دوم صحبت شما بازم موافقم . چون هیچ تضمینی نیست تو 99 نظام قدیم بتونم به هدفم برسم .
> 
> دقیقا رو همین حسابه که میگم گیج شدم .
> 
> راستشو بخواین خودم دلم با نظام قدیمه چون تمام امکاناتش برام فراهمه . اما از این میترسم به نتیجه دلخواهم تو 99 نرسم و اون وقته که دوباره باید بیام از خونه اول شروع کنم .


من با این شرایط تو بدونه شک نظام قدیم رو شرکت میکنم! از این سوالاتم دیگه جایی نپرس که ذهنت درگیره این چیزایه الکی نشه

----------


## دندانپزشک آینده

> سلام .
> اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .
> 
> میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .
> 
> 
> بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .
> 
> تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم .
> ...



سلام دوست عزیز راستش شما که شرایطط اینجوریه که همه کمک آموزشی های نظام قدیمت جوره خب نظام قدیم شرکت کن بعدشم شما چرا خودتو با بقیه مقایسه میکنی شما بهترین خودت باش اصلا به امید 1400 نباش زدگیت ****** میره ها همون قدیم شرکت کن به خودت قول بده قبول شی

----------


## mohamad19

> سلام دوست عزیز راستش شما که شرایطط اینجوریه که همه کمک آموزشی های نظام قدیمت جوره خب نظام قدیم شرکت کن بعدشم شما چرا خودتو با بقیه مقایسه میکنی شما بهترین خودت باش اصلا به امید 1400 نباش زدگیت ****** میره ها همون قدیم شرکت کن به خودت قول بده قبول شی


اگرم قبول نشد دوباره بخونه!!!!!!!!!! . حالا اگه 99 قبول نشه  باز دوباره باید بخونه برا نظام جدید 1400 و چون 99 تو یک سال نتونسته نتیجه بگیره باید برا نظام جدیدم  بیشتر از یک سال زمان بذاره و این یعنی ....................

----------


## NVIDIA

از نظر تک تک دوستان متشکرم
بهرحال یه تعدادی از عزیزان موافق نظام قدیم بودن و یه تعداد موافق جدید . نظرات تمام دوستان هم واسه من محترمه .

امروز فرصتی شد کتاب زیست دهم رو بررسی کردم . بنظرم کسی که اشراف کامل روی زیست دوم نظام قدیم داشته باشه فهم مطالب زیست دهم اصلا براش مشکل نیست . تازه دسته بندی مطالب یه مقداری بهتر شده . اما شکلهای کتاب 0 تا 100 عوض شده که خب اینجاش کار رو سخت میکنه .
بقیه دروس رو بررسی نکردم .

حقیقتش من احساس میکنم با همین نظام قدیم بیام جلو به صلاح تر باشه . آخه اگر بخوام برم نظام جدید واسه شروع کار فکر کنم باید حدود 1 تومن واسه خرید منابع خرج کنم . حالا درسته این 1 تومن تو وضعیت فعلی مملکت چیزی نیست ولی بازم ادم زورش میاد خرج کنه  :Yahoo (94): 

درنهایت خوشحال میشم بازم نظرات بقیه دوستان رو ببینم .

----------


## Mysterious

*من زیست دهم+فیزیک و شیمی دهم رو بعضی شبا میخونم قبل خواب فقط از روی کنجکاوی
زیست دهم چند صفحه اولش مثل زیست اول دبیرستانه
من سخت میتونم با تغییرات ارتباط برقرار کنم،جای شما بودم همون قدیم تمومش میکردم❤*

----------


## Morakonkuri

> سلام .
> اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .
> 
> میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .
> 
> بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .
> 
> تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم .
> عمومی هم جز قرابت چیزی نخوندم .
> ...


سلام 
منم مثل شما منایع خیلی خوبی از نظام قدیم دارم و پارسال هم کنکور شرکت کردم رتبه ام ۴۵۰۰ شد اما امسال نظام جدید شرکت میکنم چون واقعا مباحث به خصوص تو ریاضی و فیزیک ساده شده و سوالات هم ساده تره. علاوه بر این 
تراز مشترک به نفع نظام جدیداست و بچه های نظام قدیم تو این رقابت  کم میارن. هزینه کتابای نظام جدید ۴تا ۵ تومن میشه این پول در مقایسه با هدر رفتن عمرتون مبلغی نیست.

----------


## mr_sholi

خب اگه سال دیگه کنکور قدیم اسونتر باشه تراز مشترک به نفع قدیما میشه

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

کنکور نمیدادم میرفتم یجا کارگری میکردم یکم پول جمع میکردم وارد بازار میکردم بعد کارمو گسترش میدادم و چیزایی که دوست داشتم رو میخریدم و جاهایی که دوست داشتم رو میرفتم و عاشق میشدم و صبر میکردم پایان عمرم بیاد ...

----------


## Maja7080

دیگه الان موقع انتخاب نظام نیست همون قدیم بمون البته این نظر منه. چون الان باید بری دنبال اینکه کدوم منبع نظام جدید بهتره و این حرفا
و اینکه به این چیزا اصلا فکر نکن، فکر کن اصلا نظام جدیدی وجود نداره چون هرجا کم بیاری به جای اینکه تلاش کنی میگی ای کاش میرفتم نظام جدید و حسرت میخوری

----------


## -Sara-

چه سخت
شما اگه نظام جوید بخونید فک کنم بهتره!
بعد این همه منابع حیفه ک:/

----------


## wonshower

> سلام .
> اول از هر صحبتی از مدیران مربوطه خواهش میکنم تاپیک رو حذف یا ادغام نکنن چون به مشورت دوستان عزیز نیاز دارم .
> 
> میدونم درمورد انتخاب نظام قدیم و نظام جدید بارها تو انجمن بحث شده ؛ خودم شخصا اکثر ویسهای معلما و مشاورها رو در این زمینه گوش دادم اما بازم شرایطم جوریه که نمیشه بی گدار به آب بزنم . ممکنه یه مقدار طولانی بشه ولی لطف کنید کامل بخونید .
> 
> بخوام یه بیوگرافی مختصر از خودم بدم باید بگم که 25 سالمه و اخرین باری کنکور دادم سال 92 بود . درحال حاضر لیسانس دارم و مشکلی از بابت سربازی ندارم .
> 
> تو این تابستون زیست دوم رو بصورت کامل و همراه با تست زیاد خوندم ، زیست سوم رو تا اخر فصل حواس رو هم با تست خوندم ، شیمی دوم تا آخر فصل 3 خوندم و تست زدم . از فیزیک فقط بخش بردار و الکتریسیته ساکن و از ریاضی هم بخش تابع و معادله و نامعادله رو با تست جمع کردم .
> عمومی هم جز قرابت چیزی نخوندم .
> ...



باتوجه به  منابع و انگیزه ای ک داری همون قدیم بده چون تابستونوخوب پیش اومدی ،درضمن یکی ازهم کلاسیام امسال سه رقمی شدپس توقدیمم میشه رتبه اورد ..به قول یکی ازمشاورابروتویه غارفقط بخون بدون حاشیه..حتماقبول میشی

----------


## Sara_heidari

> از نظر تک تک دوستان متشکرم
> بهرحال یه تعدادی از عزیزان موافق نظام قدیم بودن و یه تعداد موافق جدید . نظرات تمام دوستان هم واسه من محترمه .
> 
> امروز فرصتی شد کتاب زیست دهم رو بررسی کردم . بنظرم کسی که اشراف کامل روی زیست دوم نظام قدیم داشته باشه فهم مطالب زیست دهم اصلا براش مشکل نیست . تازه دسته بندی مطالب یه مقداری بهتر شده . اما شکلهای کتاب 0 تا 100 عوض شده که خب اینجاش کار رو سخت میکنه .
> بقیه دروس رو بررسی نکردم .
> 
> حقیقتش من احساس میکنم با همین نظام قدیم بیام جلو به صلاح تر باشه . آخه اگر بخوام برم نظام جدید واسه شروع کار فکر کنم باید حدود 1 تومن واسه خرید منابع خرج کنم . حالا درسته این 1 تومن تو وضعیت فعلی مملکت چیزی نیست ولی بازم ادم زورش میاد خرج کنه 
> 
> درنهایت خوشحال میشم بازم نظرات بقیه دوستان رو ببینم .


*سلام
من خودمم تو همین دو راهی بودم
همونطور ک دیدی درسته که مطالب زیست و اینا آسون تر شده اما یسری متن و شکل اضافه شده به زیستشون که تحلیل اونا همون تایم و انرژی رو میگیره که میخواستی بذاری رو مباحث حذف شده قدیم  مثل آغازی باکتری و ...
ریاضی فیزیکشون کمتر شده عاره ولی تو هم بیشتر تمرکزتو بذار روی مباحث مشترک و روی بقیه کمتر انرژی بذار ...شیمی شونم خیلی حفظیات داره و ذاتا نگاه و دید ما قدیم ها ب کتاب خودمون بنظرم بیشتر نزدیکه و عادت کردیم... پس عملا با انتخاب قدیم چیزیو از دس نمیدیم...شایدم امسال کنکورمون آسون تر شد
این نظر من بود 
موفق باشی*

----------


## Insidee

نظام جدید امتحان بده الان شرایط به نفع نظام جدید هاست

----------


## NVIDIA

ممنونم از تک تک دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن و راهنمایی کردن  :Yahoo (6): 
من یه حساب و کتاب کردم دیدم 11 نفر رای به نظام قدیم دادن و 6 نفر به نظام جدید  :Yahoo (111): 
خب این یعنی عملا باتوجه به شرایط موجود بهتره همون قدیم رو امتحان بدم
ولی سوال من اینجاست که اگر 99 به هر دلیلی یکی از دو رشته موردعلاقم رو قبول نشدم ( در نظام قدیم ) بنظرتون واسه 1400 دوباره نباید از خونه اول شروع کنم ؟

حقیقتش من با یکی دو نفر دیگه هم مشورت کردم بهم گفتن تو الان حدودا 5 الی 10 درصد مطالب نظام قدیم رو بلدی ( تو پست اول نوشتم چه مباحثی رو خوندم )
درواقع اکثر شیمی رو نخوندی ، مطالب جوندار زیست رو نخوندی ، اکثر فیزیک و ریاضی رو نخوندی ، عمومیا رو هم نخوندی
اون دو نفر بهم گفتن برو سمت نظام جدید چون این 10 درصدی که تو روی قدیم مسلطی خیلی عدد چشمگیری نیست

میدونین عیب کار کجاست ؟ هرکسی یه دلیل میاره که اتفاقا پشت اون دلیل کلی منطقه  :Yahoo (21):  یعنی چه اونی موافق با قدیمه چه اونی موافق با جدید ، هردو دلایل قانع کننده ای میارن
من اگر میدونستم 99 در حق نظام قدیم هیچ اجحافی نمیکنن و ضمنا میدونستم با 10 ماه خوندن روی مطالب نظام قدیم میتونم به هدفم برسم ذره ای ریسک نمیکردم

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NVIDIA


ممنونم از تک تک دوستانی که وقت گذاشتن و راهنمایی کردن 
من یه حساب و کتاب کردم دیدم 11 نفر رای به نظام قدیم دادن و 6 نفر به نظام جدید 
خب این یعنی عملا باتوجه به شرایط موجود بهتره همون قدیم رو امتحان بدم
ولی سوال من اینجاست که اگر 99 به هر دلیلی یکی از دو رشته موردعلاقم رو قبول نشدم ( در نظام قدیم ) بنظرتون واسه 1400 دوباره نباید از خونه اول شروع کنم ؟

حقیقتش من با یکی دو نفر دیگه هم مشورت کردم بهم گفتن تو الان حدودا 5 الی 10 درصد مطالب نظام قدیم رو بلدی ( تو پست اول نوشتم چه مباحثی رو خوندم )
درواقع اکثر شیمی رو نخوندی ، مطالب جوندار زیست رو نخوندی ، اکثر فیزیک و ریاضی رو نخوندی ، عمومیا رو هم نخوندی
اون دو نفر بهم گفتن برو سمت نظام جدید چون این 10 درصدی که تو روی قدیم مسلطی خیلی عدد چشمگیری نیست

میدونین عیب کار کجاست ؟ هرکسی یه دلیل میاره که اتفاقا پشت اون دلیل کلی منطقه  یعنی چه اونی موافق با قدیمه چه اونی موافق با جدید ، هردو دلایل قانع کننده ای میارن
من اگر میدونستم 99 در حق نظام قدیم هیچ اجحافی نمیکنن و ضمنا میدونستم با 10 ماه خوندن روی مطالب نظام قدیم میتونم به هدفم برسم ذره ای ریسک نمیکردم



ببین، اگه مطمئنی امسال به هدفت میرسی نظام قدیم.

اگه نه، نظام جدید بده که اگه قبول نشدی حداقل ۱۴۰۰ قبول بشی.

البته هیچی معلوم نیست شاید ۱۴۰۰ هم نظام قدیم بود.*

----------

